# ? Manns Baby1-



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been researching for a day now and cannot find info on Baby 1 minus that I had bought like maybe as long as 10 years ago. Most likely from BPS or CABELAS. It was what i thought was a baby1 but a magnum series??
It weighed 3/8 or maybe 1/2 and had a black pinstripe fish head outline/caudle fin and painted in green/firetiger orange.

I was looking at the C4 Manns and maybe that is what I had? Dont remember it running 4' though.
Anyway I gave Shakedown the last one I had thinking I could get more.
Might have to steal it back


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The bait you're looking for is called a 1 Minus. That was the first version of the bait. The Baby size didn't come along until later. I think E Bay has a few of the baits you're looking for, although not in firetiger. But you could always paint it. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=mann's+1-minus


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

During the pre-spawn/spawn there sometimes is a short period of time when the largemouth quit picking up bottom baits in the shallows. They won't look at a JignPig, creature bait, or even a soft plastic lizard. 
This is when they start looking up!!!

This lure, at the right time and place, is the fastest way to load the boat during pre-spawn super shallow water.
I'm sure you'll find them soon. And when you do. Please let me know your success story. 'Cause I can almost guarantee you'll catch them in less than 3ft. of water pre-spawn this season.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you bassbme. I know you use the baby1 a lot in spring jignpig. I just ordered this one. I like the color. I destroyed the smallmouth at st clair burning it across the weeds. I like the advantage of seeing them hit the bright firetiger color

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

[ame]http://m.ebay.com/itm/151170838100?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1[/ame]
Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Says it is s Manns Mid 1minus

-Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I have that exact lure, that you just bought. 

I wish I knew their official color names.
Color: ????



Mann's Baby 1-Minus
(1) Color: Lemon Shad Crystaglow

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse
(1) Color: Grey Ghost

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Elite
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ghost Minnow

Mann's OLD STOCK Baby 1-Minus
(1) Color: ????
(1) Color: ????


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Newbreed ..... Mann's made that bait in three sizes. The Mid is the middle size of the 1 Minus series. The 1 Minus is a relatively big bait. 3 1/4" long (without the bill) and it weighs 5/8 oz. It is big. You can get the Fire Tiger one here http://store.mannsbait.com/Hard_Baits/1-Minus for $6.49 as well as other colors. I want to thank you for your thread. I had always thought Mann's discontinued making anything but the Baby 1 minus. Now that I see differently I'm going to be placing an order from the link I listed above.

Anyhow..... you can get the 1 Minus brand new from the above site, and Bass Pro Shops sells them new as well. Bass Pro Shops is $1 per bait cheaper than the Mann's web site, but they don't have nearly the color selection available.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Again I appreciate the info Bassbme. The 1- @5/8oz will probably work better for working at St Clair. The loud knocking and the helpless overhead profile really draws the bass in. Excellent option when my wrist gives out from using suspending jerkbaits or covering massive weeds. I also pick up some pike and muskys on them. I really liked the colors they offered on the Mid Minus and that site looks like they have added a ton of new updated colors. 

I will grab up a few of those larger sizes and report back :B


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey NewbreedFishing,

I don't mean to hijack the thread. But I do get pretty wound up thinking about some of the shallow water and submerged weed-bed blowups I've had with the Mann's Baby Minus-1.
I don't throw this lure that often. But under the right set of circumstances it'll wackem'!

Here is a picture of a few bass that I caught (while fishing out of my 14ft. V-bottom rig) out of a Southeastern Ohio public watershed about six or seven years ago. I was lucky enough to experience one of those few days on the water that you remember the rest of your life. (And to say I spend a lot of time on the water each season is an understatement.) I caught over 40-pounds of largemouth bass on a white/grey Mann's Baby Minus-1. No real big ones. But the action was fun.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

NewbreedFishing, please let me know if when you receive that bait, if the color is named on the box.

Thanks!

(I am back to thinking mine are Mann's OLD STOCK Baby 1-Minus)
They are too small to be Mid.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Talonman The colors are halo autumn brown (brown/chart), crystal fire shad (green/chart) I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you mean my 2 mystery colors? 

Mann's OLD STOCK Baby 1-Minus
(1) Color: Crystal Fire Shad
(1) Color: Halo Autumn Brown

If so... How did your remember that? 
Any idea how long ago the color was retired?

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Talonman yes those are the colors of the two you have. I looked them up in a old book I have. I don't know when they stop making that color.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks again man!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are the Manns 1 Minus' I purchased off of Ebay. 
Liking the blue/chart. Cant wait to work the St Clair cabbge with these!!

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

They look good to me!


----------

